# Vesper audio custom earpads impressions thread



## strooper

I recently purchased a pair of custom leather and memory-foam ear pads from Vesper Audio (https://vesperaudio.com/) to replace a worn-out pair of pads for my ATH-ESW990H headphones.  The stock earpads are leather, but rather thin and a little painful, at least for me.  They also have to be ordered from Japan through Ebay and cost ~50 USD.  Vesper made me ear pads, customized to my requested dimensions, for just a few dollars more.  They are excellent.  They are much more comfortable.  Look great.  And fit the headphones perfectly.  I'm very happy with them.  

There aren't many options for custom ear pads, so I wanted to share with people my positive 
   experience with Vesper.


----------



## Kulgrinda (Mar 18, 2018)

Just received those beautiful hand made pads for my M1060 headphones. They are really high quality and customisable. I went for perforated leather for the inner part of the pad, top is alcantara and outside is black leather. Padding is memory foam. Seller @Vesperaudio is very polite and can provide needed support, recommended and will order again!


----------



## Gamlaskolan (Apr 9, 2018)

Vesper audio helped me out and custom made earpads for my Koss Pro4aaa in finest soft leather.
I really like the sound from this vintage headphone but the original plastic pads are a bummer!
Vesper was very helpfull in this process and directed me so I could take the measurments they needed.
After about two weeks the pads arrive by post and they did fit perfectly.
The craftmanship are amazing and so is the look, but best of all, they are utmost comfortable.
The sound are also on top even better than before because the Vesper pads fit precisely around my ears making for a better bass responce.

I want to thank the friendly guys at Vesper for all help!


----------



## Hauntednk

Thank you for the info. I am gonna check if I can get earpads for jvc sz2000...


----------



## Piotr Michalak

I have ordered many different types of pads from these guys and they were always patient to include my various crazy expectations (make it bigger make it smaller make it flatter etc.). Yes, this is a great company, customer focused and honest. They also successfully modified my piano forte X-G and VIII into mmcx sockets - yep, these are the guys who do such crazy things. Sennheiser IE800, also, which is unbelievable. Hope to work with them in the future and I give my greatest recommendation.


----------



## Gamlaskolan (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi

I have ordered another set ear pads from Vesper audio, this time to a rather tricky set.
The headphones are Pioneer Monitor 10 in superb state but the pads where hard from age.
Once again did the guys att Vesper a fantastic job the new leather pads are magic and transformed the headphones so they now are very comfortable to wear and the bass are back!
And they look superb to so I uploaded some pictures.

Kind regards


----------



## Kitchener

Recently got some new earpads from Vesper for my Stax SR-L500 and I absolutely adore them.
I almost like looking at them as much as I love wearing them.

I mean, just look at that delicious dark brown against the black Stax.
      

All leather, memory foam filling and 20mm thick.
It's like wearing a pillow around my ears.

I'm going to order new pads for all my headhones from these guys


----------



## Kitchener

Got a package today.
New earpads for my Mitchell & Johnson MJ2.
Slightly angled, memory foam, leather sides, alcantara on top.
These are a massive improvement on the stock earpads for the MJ2.
The stock earpads rest on the ear and I can't wear them for more than an hour before my ears start hurting.
But with these new pads fit around my ears and I can wear the MJ2 for hours and hours without trouble.
Very, very pleased!
Big thanks to Vesper for another high quality earpad set


----------



## BEYER

hi guys, what about prices of those earpads?


----------



## Darksoul (Mar 28, 2019)

BEYER said:


> hi guys, what about prices of those earpads?



I bought from them a pair of earpads for Beyerdynamic T1, all perforated real leather, with memory foam, according to dimensions I sent to them. Delivery and everything cost me 62.20 Euros. Mind you, I'm pretty freaking far away from them. Their service is top notch, I still haven't gotten the earpads, but it's not their fault.


----------



## BEYER

@Darksoul how long you are waiting for?


----------



## Darksoul

BEYER said:


> @Darksoul how long you are waiting for?



Month and a half by now. Like I said, it's not on Vesper's side, mail service to my country overall sucks.


----------



## Olafcx (Jun 7, 2019)

Quality is great. Asked for a specific thickness and got it exactly. Price is fine, under $70. They take their time tho. Took 32 days or so to get them.


----------



## WesHawkins

I don't have a fancy camera like y'all but I just got my VesperAudio pads in and I love 'em. XB-1000 pads, 25mm thickness, alcantara and leather, adapted to Stax L300s.

Took around 3 weeks to be made, then shipped to the US in a matter of days. Couldn't be happier--they're very well-made, exactly to my request, and fit and feel great.


----------



## Kitchener

WesHawkins said:


> I don't have a fancy camera like y'all but I just got my VesperAudio pads in and I love 'em. XB-1000 pads, 25mm thickness, alcantara and leather, adapted to Stax L300s.
> 
> Took around 3 weeks to be made, then shipped to the US in a matter of days. Couldn't be happier--they're very well-made, exactly to my request, and fit and feel great.



I'd say you buried the lede there as far as I'm concerned; love your keyboard.
Split ortho is the the _only_ way.
I'm glad you don't have a trackball there, otherwise I might start suspecting you to be my lost twin.


----------



## Darksoul (Jun 11, 2019)

I got my earpads after 2 months, I'll say it again it's not Vesper's fault. They were diligent and followed through on everything they said would do and were absolute professionals with anything they could control.

The pads are premium, exact dimensions, top notch materials I have no issues with their construction whatsoever nor their quality. But they murdered the sound of my T1.

The bass became bloated, out of control, collapsed the soundstage, lost details, made them sound cavernous. I had a similar effect with a pair of sheepskin Brainwavz pads, I also tested fenestrated sheepskin Dekoni pads. The dekoni pads did not butcher the sound, but they did lower the base and tamed the highs on the T1.

I came across Vesper audio and saw their perforated leather options, I noticed they did not have the holes as spaced out as the fenestrated Dekoni. So I figured I'd get a pair from Vesper and land halfway between Brainwavz and Dekoni, get more bass and don't lose too much detail.

Alas I was wrong, Vesper perforated leather; or at least the version I have, isn't truly perforated but textured, they are closer to indentations than perforations. So I couldn't get more spaced out holes on my leather earpads.

I used the pads for a month, but went back to the stock pads. I appreciate the bass on the T1 much more now and instead I am looking for headphones that naturally come with more bass. Maybe the TH-X00 Ebony will fit the bill...


----------



## Jester0fTortuga

Just received custom pads from these guys for my B&W P9 and I couldn’t be happier. Wasn’t exactly straightforward on their end, but they took the job anyway and produced a great result. These have never felt so comfortable and, yes, there is less of an overwhelming bass presence (something clearly designed into the original pads). Vesper was communicative and tolerant of my ridiculous requests throughout the process. Would purchase their services again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jester0fTortuga

I've created a thread detailing my B&W P9 mod using Vesper ear pads: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bowers-wilkins-p9-ultimate-ear-pad-mod.913110/


----------



## tinyman392 (Aug 20, 2019)

So, ever since I got my Audeze Sine (closed-back) headphones, I've noticed that the drivers really liked to flex with the smallest of movements (from walking around to just opening my mouth or turning my head).  Despite forum members telling me that it should get better over time, I just saw it get worse and worse as time went on.  Getting support from Audeze on the issue became non-existent with their refusal to address the issue and, even further, they eventually just ignored my emails regarding the subject.  Officially, they said that the environment, humidity, and temperature were to blame and refused to go further in any support.  I even had some people on Reddit tell me that I was abusing my headphones and I was to blame.  So basically the headphones went from a perfect commuter headphone to one that I could only use when I wanted to listen to music very still. 

I always blamed the issue on the headphones inability to allow air in and out of the driver housing.  so when the pads sealed with my ear, the air would have no where to go.  Most headphones have some sort of porting on them to allow the air to escape and vent out.  The Audeze Sine do have airways to allow the driver to vent out from the back side, but I feel like this simply wasn't enough to allow the driver to breath appropriately.  Basically, I felt as if either the headphones had this inherent design flaw or something was defective and not allowing built up pressure to vent out. 

Eventually, I decided to test the theory out and looked for some 3rd party pads for the Sine.  After contacting Vesper Audio who recommended pads that utilize perforated suede, a more breathable foam, and thinner side walls.  The pads arrived about 10 days ago and I've had a bit of time to really play with them.  They've entirely fixed the driver flex issue (I don't get driver flex in normal use anymore).  So it does support my thoughts that it was an issue with ventilation causing the driver flex.  Again, either my headphones are defective and can't vent air properly or the headphones have a design flaw that stops them from venting properly.  The pads to change the sound signature of the headphones making them a lot less dark with added clarity.  The bass became very fast and tight but holds little to no body whatsoever.  In short they became a lot more neutral which I'm actually quite happy with.  The pads are very well made and quite comfortable to wear.  The design choices stop the headphones from getting hot.  Though I had asked for them to remain on-ear headphones, the pads seem to be able to cover around my entire ear.  I guess I have very small ears


----------



## DenverW

I was using vesper leather pads for my Koss esp 95x and was very happy with them. I’ve since traded the headphones but I found them an upgrade both in comfort and sonically.  Bass was improved noticeably.  I would recommend this company.


----------



## beholdclarity (Dec 15, 2019)

I have made the upgrade as well.






Being quite fond of my Stax L3oo Limited, one of the only gripes that I had was comfort. I thought it could be improved on. The L300 ltd do come with a set of l500 ear pads. Those are quite thin and a bit hard. Nothing bad, but it could be better.

The l700 ear pads only fit my l300 ltd when I switched out the plastic baseplate between them. At a price point of 200€, that was not what I was expecting. Also, I felt the l700 pads made the sound a little too round and smooth. The l300 ltd have a hard and fast signature which I like.

I contacted Vesper to make me a pair of leather pads. Not as thick as the l700 pads, but thicker than the l500 pads, was my request.

The pads are nice and soft and provide great comfort. The original ones from Stax might have a teensy bit of a better feel and quality but come at a significantly higher price. So I'm good!

Beware, the Vesper Pads did not come with a plastic base plate at all, so I had to use the ones that came with the headphones.
Also beware that you have to cut the holes for the baseplate into the leather pads as well. Not a big deal but takes a bit of fuzzing. Be careful with the pegs of the plate... they break easily







My sound impression is this:

Minuscule change in sound compared to the original. Improved comfort.
Intimacy might be slightly reduced and width increased. Hardness is retained well and there is not much reverb added. This also makes the bass hit similarly


----------



## firegon (Jan 1, 2020)

Took a month or so to write this post, as I didn't have an amplifier to test the new pads.

I've ordered a relatively unusual pair for my Shipibo Audio Chacrunas ( very heavily modded HE-6 ). Teardrop shape combined with relatively thin "borders" didn't make things easier, but after a number of suggestions from Vesper Audio staff including the choice of filling material, thickness, cavity size and outside materials, we've reached the conclusion.
It was hard for Vesper Audio to help me, given that they've never heard my headphones ( well ... duh ). I expected to get a pair to test, make adjustments and then order the final one, but I've received exactly what I was hoping to get.

The most important thing ( in my humble opinion ) is to preserve the big, layered soundstage of HE-6 and add weight to the sound without audibly distorting or slowing it down. Most of the pads that make the sound richer and fuller ( like Audeze pads, Alpha Pads, Eikon pads, Ether pads ) have a huge downside - the loss of air and some problems with dynamics. On the other hand airy pads often make it sound thin, bright and tiring.
These pads add a lot of weight, while losing maybe only 5% of the air and freedom of the Auteur pads. I have tested the headphones on a few demanding songs and haven't noticed any distortion or problems with dynamics/detail. They're also thick and comfy.

I'll probably order another ( a velour/suede summer pair ) in a few months.

By the way, it would be wise to research ( or even better test ) how things like cavity size, thickness and materials ( leather vs fenestrated vs suede ) affect the sound, at least in general. These people know their stuff, but they aren't mind readers. The more precise You are, the better pair You'll get.


----------



## bobbooo

DenverW said:


> I was using vesper leather pads for my Koss esp 95x and was very happy with them. I’ve since traded the headphones but I found them an upgrade both in comfort and sonically.  Bass was improved noticeably.  I would recommend this company.



Hi, can I ask what pad thickness, outer materials and foam type you requested for your pads? And were they angled?


----------



## DenverW

I no longer have the unit, so I can only answer via memory.  They were not angled, and were about the same thickness as the originals.  I didn’t have an option at the time for type of memory foam, only the ‘leather’ version.  I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## bobbooo

DenverW said:


> I no longer have the unit, so I can only answer via memory.  They were not angled, and were about the same thickness as the originals.  I didn’t have an option at the time for type of memory foam, only the ‘leather’ version.  I hope this helps a bit!



Thanks, so yours were all-leather? No alcantara on the ear-facing part or anything? And do you remember if they affected the sound in any negative way at all? Or was the only change in sound an increase in bass as you said?


----------



## DenverW

Well overall it was a positive change for both comfort and sound.


----------



## armani006

I’ve only been a couple of months in the Stax world and want to share some impressions about the Stax headphone modding. I have an L500 with SRM-006tII. It seemed to me that the original pads on the L500 are uncomfortable and do not fit snugly to the head. Obviously stax doesn't have enough bass. Therefore, I ordered special pads from Vesper Audio.  They are based in Belarus, Minsk. I saw this from the delivery box with their address. So what about impressions? I think this is a Must Have option for any Stax user. This is not a kind of advertisement for Vesper Audio. In fact, they just sent them to me after payment, they did not even inform me of the date of sending, they did not ask if I received them)). Leather is very thin and high quality, memory foam is very soft and have memory effect as it says. Thickness of mine is 3 sm.
What's the sound? The bass has become much nicer and bigger. It has become closer in sound to dynamic headphones. Became more fleshy and enjoyable. In some songs where there should be a very low bass at the level of the building's jitter, standard staxes did not have it. In mods, it is present and sounds right. I remember this from the dynamic headphones and from my wireless bassheads. As a result, we have the speed of electrostats and sufficient bass. At the same time, it remains the same fast and clear unlike dynamic headphones, well, you understand what I mean.
I will not give links, this is not advertising, just my review. I am now very pleased with the way stax sounds. There is another 500th and I can compare the sound instantly changing the headphones, especially 006 has two outputs.
Here is my review, I sincerely wish those who's Staxes give a feeling of insufficient bass to buy any modified ear pads that are thicker than original and made of genuine leather. Mine by the way made from thin sheep skin. Very soft, comfortable. I bought my L500 as used and it was unpleasant to wear them with old pads after somebody else...


----------



## SupperTime

Which pads for my ether c flow? To tame peaks?


----------



## 526731

beholdclarity said:


> The l700 ear pads only fit my l300 ltd when I switched out the plastic baseplate between them



Assuming you're still around;
Thank you for the detailed posting, appreciate the extra info; had been searching for the 'little things' that usually don't make it into posts 

And as to the quoted excerpt here, no offense meant, really, but if i may enquire as to whether this was -perhaps- a user error type of case? Finding it rather surprising, given the housing for either 300ltd, 500, or 700.

My thanks in advance; and once again, by all means don't misunderstand me, merely wish to make certain.


----------



## Kulgrinda

Yet another great work from Vesper audio. Headphones changed, vesper pads remained, so to keep the design smooth custom headband had been ordered. Black leather at the top, micro suede at the bottom, exactly as my pads. Really happy with the outcome


----------



## armani006

Super quality ! I will order more pads.


----------



## basisunus

I think their options and ability to customize are nice. I have since ordered pads for Audeze Sine, cables for Audeze Sine and LCD i4. Both cables end with a 4pin mini XLR connector. I also ordered adapters covering all headphone jacks: XLR, 6.8mm, 4.4mm, 3.5mm, and 2.5mm.


----------



## armani006

basisunus said:


> oth cables end with a 4pin mini XLR connector


what kind of copper wire ?


----------



## basisunus

armani006 said:


> what kind of copper wire ?


All cables are their Empathy CL type, I believe. I asked them to help choose a cable type for portability.


----------



## JayceAndTheNews

Just wanted to add I had a great experience with Vesper Audio and some recabling/repair work. My old battered Phonak PFE 112s had got some cracks in the housing, cracks in the cable, and cracks in one of the nozzles. They recabled and fixed all the cracks; and also modified some Knowles dampers so I could use those as well as the existing filters (which are showing their age).

I think went for the Anthem cable, which feels really sturdy, and is also very light on the ears; really happy with the repair and recabling work, and chuffed I can used my favourite headphones again =D


----------



## smallcaps (Jul 20, 2020)

Just got my Vesper Audio custom pads for my ES10 and they are truly amazing. Highly recommended for both the quality of the pads and the great service experience.


----------



## armani006

just leave here my measurements..  Boya by-m1 microphone (not calibrated), Stax SR-L500 phones


----------



## AndroidVageta (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello! Just got my custom pads and headband cover from Vesper for my Koss ESP-950's!

Here's some pics first off:











My impressions so far are _very_ good! First off, the headband, WOW! For the $15 paid I was fully expecting just a piece of cut out simple leather with some Velcro stuck on, which for the price I was fine with. Instead what I got was a custom fitted padded all sewn headband that fits _precisely and tightly _and is seriously some impressive work! Honestly is looks damn near like I replaced the original. Absolutely great attention to detail. Surpasses my expectations 100%!

As for the pads they're equally amazing. Fit is perfect. What I asked for is exactly what I got. The memory foam is soft and giving yet supportive, the leather is super supple and soft. Sewing work is top notch, has a very "manufactured" quality to it in a good sense. None of this stuff comes off as that sometimes slightly janky "handmade" type quality. Everything looks like it was made specifically for this headphone from day one. Superior craftsmanship, you can tell they know what they're doing.

All of it is super functional as well. The pads fix the seal on these cans which helps a LOT with the bass (don't get it twisted by reviews, when EQ'ed the 950's are a *beast*) and the pads being thicker help clamp just that ever bit more that these headphones really need. The headbands extra padding is nice and the leather on all the pads run way cooler than the cheap pleather of the stock pads. I don't get sweaty at all in these, stock I did all the time. The Vespa pads also added a greater feel and sense of quality to these cheap plastic feeling ESP-950's. They genuinely now look and _feel _closer to what they cost and less like cheap Koss headphones.

Since I am being honest I do have a couple issues, both maybe major or minor depending on the person.

First issue, I asked for the inside of the pads to be blue leather on one and red leather on the other to signify the left/right channels and just to add some color and uniqueness, right? The problem is that the blue leather is SUPER dark and almost looks black (the blue looks a LOT more blue in the pics due to the cameras flash, here's more what I see: https://i.imgur.com/dsHXtHp.jpg). Now why is this a problem? Well, one, the pictures I was provided of the blue leathers they have aren't quite accurate it appears and might be misleading, not intentionally of course but still, looks a lot more blue than it does in person. Secondly since I wanted the colors to contrast well with each other and knowing pictures can be misleading I asked for them to use their discretion in which blue leather looked right with the red. Seeing them in person I honestly don't see how anyone thought they looked good together...should have gone with a lighter tone blue clearly, the red is not a darker toned red in the _slightest. _

Secondly the leather quality, while nice in terms of the leather, has some flaws. They're very minor but there are a few nicks and slight scratches on the black leather...might just be how it is though so I don't know if I should be critical or not. Speaking of flaws there also appears to be what looks like slight specs of white paint on the blue leather, maybe nicks in it that cut below the colored surface? Not sure and there aren't many, mind you, but they're there.

Either way I've contacted them about these issues and to see about some other options with the blue leather so I'll update if need be.

But yeah other than these issues I love them and they're certainly worth the asking price even as is. I was a little hesitant at first as you don't really know what you're getting (lesson learned!) and it is a decent chunk of change for some ear pads but now that I have them and see how well they're made...man...totally would do it again in a heart beat! Really top notch stuff here. I will say again to make sure you know what you're getting, for sure.

After all is said and done I do want to give a big shout out and thanks to Vespa Audio for transforming my most favorite headphone into something I can now truly say is my own and into the quality feeling and sounding headphone that it should be!


----------



## Lsnyder

I have only had positive experiences with Vesper audio. They are possibly the only company in the world who will make custom pads filled with all natural latex foam (hypoallergenic foam). I searched EVERYWHERE in the US and no one else could do it for me, not even Dekoni. 

It might take a few weeks because they are in Europe (you can pay a bit extra for expedited shipping), but if you go with them you won't regret it. Great customer service, quick response times, and they did exactly what I wanted them to do.


----------



## bobbooo

AndroidVageta said:


> Hello! Just got my custom pads and headband cover from Vesper for my Koss ESP-950's!
> 
> Here's some pics first off:
> 
> ...



Great review, thanks! Apart from the improvement in bass, did you notice any other changes in sound with the these pads? Oh and how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AndroidVageta

bobbooo said:


> Great review, thanks! Apart from the improvement in bass, did you notice any other changes in sound with the these pads? Oh and how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?



Sorry for the late reply, just seeing this response! Apart from the bass they sound the same for the most part. As for price I think it was like $115 all said and done for the pads and headband, shipping included. DEFINITELY well worth it, I'm still impressed everytime I put these Koss on!


----------



## bobbooo

AndroidVageta said:


> Sorry for the late reply, just seeing this response! Apart from the bass they sound the same for the most part. As for price I think it was like $115 all said and done for the pads and headband, shipping included. DEFINITELY well worth it, I'm still impressed everytime I put these Koss on!



Thanks! I spoke to someone else who bought the leather Vesper pads but with suede on the ear-facing surface, and they said there was some loss of upper treble 'airiness' compared to the stock pads. Do you notice anything like that with your full-leather pads?


----------



## AndroidVageta

bobbooo said:


> Thanks! I spoke to someone else who bought the leather Vesper pads but with suede on the ear-facing surface, and they said there was some loss of upper treble 'airiness' compared to the stock pads. Do you notice anything like that with your full-leather pads?



Nope, bass is better (or at least doesn't distort anymore due to a better seal) but otherwise they sound just like they did before...just way more comfortable and premium feeling. Though, I do need to stress the better seal and better bass.

Hands down the best headphones I've ever heard though, that's for SURE!


----------



## Igor375375

*Beyerdynamic t5p*


----------



## BowWazoo

On September 29th I ordered pads for my 507.  According to Vespers, these were sent on October 30th.  
From the tracking I can see that the Goods.has been in Minsk for processing since October 30th.  Until today, November 16, the status has not changed.  
I have to admit that I'm pretty annoyed now.  
This course is unacceptable.  
As a dealer, I would distance myself from this type of shipping.  

In the meantime I have ordered several items from China and Japan.  All have arrived meanwhile...
But a shipment from Belarus is a long time coming ...


----------



## armani006

BowWazoo said:


> On September 29th I ordered pads for my 507.  According to Vespers, these were sent on October 30th.
> From the tracking I can see that the Goods.has been in Minsk for processing since October 30th.  Until today, November 16, the status has not changed.
> I have to admit that I'm pretty annoyed now.
> This course is unacceptable.
> ...


Belarus has difficult times right now, may be you know...  I suppose this is the problem...


----------



## BowWazoo

Meanwhile the pads have arrived and I've already tried them.  
On my 507 they make the bass "spongy" and devoid of energy.  
So in terms of sound, a clear step backwards.

Therefore they can be found in the sales


----------



## Vesperaudio

Guys, please read conditions before making payments. This order was shipped waaay faster than maximum term for basic type of shipping. Faster options always available if it is in customer's budget. We always do our best to manufacture faster than quoted, even if it is not easy nowadays. Thanks!


----------



## pascallito

Hi all !
I won't make a long speech  
Vesperaudio did very well what I had chosen, the opening measures of the Pads, 
the quality of the leather and the communication with their service is excellent for me 
Even far from home in France, manufacturing and receiving took about a month .... Bravo 
My Kennerton Magister preserved all his dynamism.....




Pascal (from france)


----------



## PolloLoco

I just wanted to add that I've placed two custom orders for leather pads and have been super pleased.

The first order for my Koss ESP95X was relatively simple by comparison, but I then asked them to make custom pads for my Kaldas RR1's.  They had a unique elliptical profile and Vesper walked me through the process to sketch and take sufficient measurements.  The final fit was perfect, great comfort and looks.  More soundstage from my angled pads than stock.

I'm going to place a third order for pads to further customize my M1060c's.  Until this thread I did not realize that they could provide perforated leather on the inside of the pads.  I'll be requesting that upgrade.


----------



## chocolates

just going to chime in that VA was super accommodating and helped manufacture both a replacement headband and earpad for the STAX 007 and they work perfectly - amazing quality and sounds as close as anything to stock pads. replacement pads for SR-007mk1 are well over a couple hundred dollars now as they're no longer manufactured, so I'm very grateful for their service!

I believe it was under 2 months between ordering and reception, but it was during the whole post office fiasco this year so it's amazing it arrived relatively quickly especially from overseas.


----------



## Tyler Durden

I've just placed an order for some dark blue leather pads for my Stax SR-202s. Angled with 15mm at the front and 25mm at the back, they'll be about 10mm thicker than stock, but the same angle. 
Looking forward to receiving them as the stock pads are horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## PolloLoco

Tyler Durden said:


> I've just placed an order for some dark blue leather pads for my Stax SR-202s. Angled with 15mm at the front and 25mm at the back, they'll be about 10mm thicker than stock, but the same angle.
> Looking forward to receiving them as the stock pads are horribly uncomfortable.


You should be very happy with Vesper quality.  I just want to give you a heads up on your decision to go thicker.  With stats especially, I've found that even a couple mm can make a big difference.  Expect to lose some resolution in the mids as they take a step back, but you'll gain soundstage as a result.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Thanks. I have to increase the comfort as with the current pads these headphones are unusable.  I hope I've stayed within the parameters of the standard pads by keeping the angle, but if I'm going to use these earspeakers at all the pads are going to have to be thicker
I think I'm probably choosing something that's maybe 5mm thinker than the stock Stax 507s which seems to be the standard "upgrade".


----------



## Tyler Durden

Still waiting for my pads, and not getting any response from Vesper via Email. Currently waiting for a response on their online chat too.  It' been 24 days since payment.


----------



## tinyman392

Tyler Durden said:


> Still waiting for my pads, and not getting any response from Vesper via Email. Currently waiting for a response on their online chat too.  It' been 24 days since payment.


My pads did take a while to ship as well.  I would email them again in a few days and see.


----------



## Vesperaudio

Hi Tyler, I do not know your order number but anyway, we are answering to all emails within 2 business days and it is stated right near our email address on site. 
As for production term, the minimal production term is longer than you wrote, so please refer to the very first email with quote you received from us. Production term for your specific order is written there.


----------



## tinyman392

@Tyler Durden look above.


----------



## Tyler Durden

They arrived, and they're fantastic! Thanks.


----------



## Nonius Magnificus

Vesper Audio Earpads for my Audeze Sine received. Exquisite handcrafting. Notable improvement in the spatiality of sound and bass. The long wait has been worth it. You can see in the photos size difference between original earpads and those of Vesper Audio. Hifiman Sundara Pentaconn cable is used on Audeze Sine without problems.


----------



## PolloLoco

I just posted on the Denon AH-D5200 and Monoprice M1060C threads, but wanted to share that I had a great experience upgrading those headphones as regards both comfort and sound.  Besides pads, Vesper made a perfect headband wrap for the Denon's and fantastic angled leather pads for my Monoprice headphones.  I've attached pic's.

Now I'm tempted to get upgraded pads for my Stax L700's though I definitely don't need them.  I'll _probably _wait for the current pads to wear out.  For those that have gotten Stax Pads from Vesper - do they come with the plastic adapter?  Or do you have to remove the plastic adapters from your current pads and swap?


----------



## tinyman392 (May 18, 2021)

PolloLoco said:


> I just posted on the Denon AH-D5200 and Monoprice M1060C threads, but wanted to share that I had a great experience upgrading those headphones as regards both comfort and sound.  Besides pads, Vesper made a perfect headband wrap for the Denon's and fantastic angled leather pads for my Monoprice headphones.  I've attached pic's.
> 
> Now I'm tempted to get upgraded pads for my Stax L700's though I definitely don't need them.  I'll _probably _wait for the current pads to wear out.  For those that have gotten Stax Pads from Vesper - do they come with the plastic adapter?  Or do you have to remove the plastic adapters from your current pads and swap?


Ooh…. I wonder if @Vesperaudio can make a headband wrap for the Drop Panda.

Edit: also ear pads for the new AirPods Max (APM). I know some people have asked about aftermarket pads in the APM thread.


----------



## armani006

You have to change adapters


----------



## PolloLoco

armani006 said:


> You have to change adapters


Thanks.  How difficult is it?  Is there a chance I can break clips?

Oddly enough, I've never swapped pads on any of my Stax headphones.


----------



## armani006

PolloLoco said:


> Thanks. How difficult is it? Is there a chance I can break clips?


Try to do it carefully, do not brake clips


----------



## NehPets

PolloLoco said:


> Thanks.  How difficult is it?  Is there a chance I can break clips?
> 
> Oddly enough, I've never swapped pads on any of my Stax headphones.


It all depends on how flexible the leather is. I had a nightmare fitting mine; damaged a couple of clips in the process, trying to follow the recommended method of fitting them; ended up doing some major surgery, so mine are actually stuck on with double-sided tape. Having said that, they're a really nice pad and they improved the comfort of my L700 mkII in a big way.


----------



## Vesperaudio

tinyman392 said:


> Edit: also ear pads for the new AirPods Max (APM). I know some people have asked about aftermarket pads in the APM thread.


We are currently not offering such pads, unless you are ready for experiments)


tinyman392 said:


> Ooh…. I wonder if @Vesperaudio can make a headband wrap for the Drop Panda.


Yes, it is possible.


----------



## LostnAmerica

Vesperaudio said:


> We are currently not offering such pads, unless you are ready for experiments)
> 
> Yes, it is possible.


----------



## LostnAmerica

Placed an order today with Vesperaudio (Over the Ear design), pretty excited on how they will feel and sound on my AT ES10's...
Thx Vesper!


----------



## jfcardona

I have just received the pads for my Audeze's Sine and they are incredible, confortable and looks great. Perfect job Vesper Audio. Thanks.


----------



## basisunus

Sines are great. Pity they are not making them anymore.


----------



## kuttapayi

Just wanted to thank the folks at Vesper Audio for making a superb pair of replacement earpads for my V-Moda XS. V-Moda's black replacements are sold out and they said they don't plan to bring it back in stock. So after some increasingly desperate Googling I came across a reddit thread on this very issue, and someone had recommended VA for their custom earpads. An enquiry and many questions later, we settled on whole grain leather and memory foam in British racing green. They are plush and super-comfortable - much better than the originals which used to get uncomfortable after a while - and really well-made. Thanks again - you gave my headphones a new lease of life. Listening to Guy J's remix of Perpetual by Echomen as I write this, and dedicating it to you.

PS - unfortunately this is my very first post on Head-Fi, so I cannot post a pic!


----------



## LostnAmerica

LostnAmerica said:


> Placed an order today with Vesperaudio (Over the Ear design), pretty excited on how they will feel and sound on my AT ES10's...
> Thx Vesper!


Here is an update (my apologies, somewhat delayed).  The over the ear pads and headband in perforated black leather.  Incredible quality, comfort, and looks!  Thx Vesperaudio!  Well worth the wait.


----------



## arielext

I ordered whole-grain leather pads for my AKG K240 sextett mid September which came in yesterday.


These pads feel like 2 proper pillows on your head and fit very snug on the headphones. I mistakenly didn't pre-stretch the flange which tore as result (ouch!) Fixed it myself with some elastic band but for other customers please take care and read the site: https://vesperaudio.com/conditions (see #3). 


I'm very happy with the outcome. These old AKGs never felt better!


----------



## Vesperaudio

tinyman392 said:


> Edit: also ear pads for the new AirPods Max (APM). I know some people have asked about aftermarket pads in the APM thread.




complicated work, but result worth it.


----------



## mastrofreality

Hi,

Vesper Audio Cables made me a balanced 4.4 pentaconn cable for my Klipsch x20i IEMs. Is there even another headphone cable like this in the world?! I want to confirm that they did an amazing job making a custom x20 cable for me. I have them making a 3.5 unbalanced cable for me now. Simply the coolest thing I've ever spent money on. I can't imagine there are many cables like this in existence, if any at all! 


Klipsch x20i Balanced 4.4 Pentaconn by VesperAudio Cables
Klipsch x20i Balanced 4.4 Pentaconn by VesperAudio Cables
Vesper Audio


----------



## Tecni10

I just replaced my Audeze Sine Ear Cups. The new ones, in soft Cherry coloured leather are made by Vesper Audio. I opted for the over ear pad design in soft leather and memory foam, which are much more comfortable than the original On Ear design. The quality of the materials and construction are excellent.


----------



## noys

I have been looking for replacement pads for my ATH ES-10 and comments by @smallcaps convinced me to give Vesper Audio a try. I also got angled pads with perforated leather and to say I'm pleased is an understatement. I agree with their review - my primary goal was also comfort and aesthetics, but improved sound was a nice bonus.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Tecni10 said:


> I just replaced my Audeze Sine Ear Cups. The new ones, in soft Cherry coloured leather are made by Vesper Audio. I opted for the over ear pad design in soft leather and memory foam, which are much more comfortable than the original On Ear design. The quality of the materials and construction are excellent.


I'd love a picture if you have time, I was thinking of ordering the exact same thing


----------



## Omnamshivaya

Hello, I'm posting here for the first time to say how impressed I am with Vesper Audio.  Hopefully this is the correct forum for such a post.  I recently received a pair of custom leather ear pad replacements for an older pair of Blue Mofi headphones (whose lightly used stock ear pads were actively and disappointingly deteriorating).  After a careful installation, the new hand crafted ear pads look and feel beautiful with an immediately comfortable fit - and now I'm actually looking forward to finding a new use for this pair of otherwise forgotten headphones.  I'm not affiliated with Vesper Audio in any way, and this will sound a bit hyperbolic, but it's *almost* a shame that such a unique and well crafted niche artisan creation is now installed on an otherwise mass produced mid level product.  These ear pads have certainly elevated this pair of perfectly functional Blue headphones, which otherwise would have faded into obscurity within my collection - undoubtedly finding their way into the bottom of some dusty closet or junk drawer simply due to inferior manufacturing material on the stock ear pads.  If anyone is looking to rescue an old pair of rotten headphones, and are looking for a solid company with prompt customer service, I highly recommend Vesper.


----------

